# Suceessfull burl hunt



## sprucegum (Jan 22, 2016)

I like to bring plenty of equipment for the job.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 22, 2016)

I've always wondered just what the proper gun for burl hunting should be....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 22, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I've always wondered just what the proper gun for burl hunting should be....


Good thing it wasn't any bigger or I would have been under gunned.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 22, 2016)

Nice burl....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 22, 2016)

I want to see it when it is cleaned and skinned.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 22, 2016)

ironman123 said:


> I want to see it when it is cleaned and skinned.


Going to need a warmer day for that 10 degrees and the wind is gusting to 15 out of the NW, pretty sure the hide is froze on.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 22, 2016)

Nice burl! What is the species? Sure love to see big equipment and piles of logs! Chuck


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 22, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Nice burl! What is the species? Sure love to see big equipment and piles of logs! Chuck


That one is cherry, didn't much more than get it home and they called and said that they had a maple one. Not sure the maple is a burl but I am sure it will have some cool grain in it and it is big. Dam near bottomed out my old yota, was going to take pictures but the dam camera went dead. My sons operation he started out in HS cutting firewood and hauling it in a old rusty F-150 2wd. Now has 3 skidders, loader slasher, and a log truck besides running his landscape company. Don't know if he makes any money but he sure has a lot of fun.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 22, 2016)

sprucegum said:


> That one is cherry, didn't much more than get it home and they called and said that they had a maple one. Not sure the maple is a burl but I am sure it will have some cool grain in it and it is big. Dam near bottomed out my old yota, was going to take pictures but the dam camera went dead. My sons operation he started out in HS cutting firewood and hauling it in a old rusty F-150 2wd. Now has 3 skidders, loader slasher, and a log truck besides running his landscape company. Don't know if he makes any money but he sure has a lot of fun.


Makes a man jealous! I have a few acres of forested land, and to have sons with that type of equipment would be incredible! Fun is good! Chuck


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 23, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Makes a man jealous! I have a few acres of forested land, and to have sons with that type of equipment would be incredible! Fun is good! Chuck


If you had a son with that kind of equipment your few acers of forest would be a hayfield in about 2 days. I think he has selectively cut around 300 acers in the last year and it is not even a full time operation as he does a lot of other work. All of his jobs use a forester to insure sustained growth, and he sub contracts with a feller buncher operator to do most of the cutting. They only take a chainsaw into the woods to get what few trees can't be harvested with equipment. Much safer way of logging everyone rides around all day in a climate controlled cab protected by a roll cage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## justallan (Jan 23, 2016)

Now I know why I don't get nothing done, I need bigger equipment.
BTW, nice burl.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 23, 2016)

Here is the maple one. I think it is more of a whorl than a burl, looks like it may have grown around another tree that may have fallen on it sometime. one thing sure it is not going to be plain strait grain stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 27, 2016)

Took a couple nibbles off the maple one, not seeing anything spectacular like birds eye, just some wild grain patterns . Driving me nuts trying to figure how to cut it. My latest thought is to remove the stems and stand it on end on the mill and slice it into cookies. It would be a little hard to hold but I did something similar to make some cookie slices last summer for someone. I hate to just go whacking off chunks with a chainsaw.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2016)

What a problem to have. See my little violin between my thumb and forefinger?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 27, 2016)

Kevin said:


> What a problem to have. See my little violin between my thumb and forefinger?


Good problem I guess but it seems like every time I cut into one of these I wish I had done it different . Need one of them MRI things or something to see what is inside.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 27, 2016)

I've wondered if an ultrasound or sonogram machine would work for that.
I know you can buy attachments for the same machine used to preg test cows to grade meat with on a live animal. Hhhmmm!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 28, 2016)

justallan said:


> I've wondered if an ultrasound or sonogram machine would work for that.
> I know you can buy attachments for the same machine used to preg test cows to grade meat with on a live animal. Hhhmmm!


OMG do you think it is pregnant?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 28, 2016)

Ether that or it's constipated.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 28, 2016)

justallan said:


> I've wondered if an ultrasound or sonogram machine would work for that.
> I know you can buy attachments for the same machine used to preg test cows to grade meat with on a live animal. Hhhmmm!



That's actually worth a try IMO. The different densities in burl wood would almost surely show up on the screen. It wouldn't look like burl but it would give some indication of burl or high figure I bet. 

_"They all laughed when I said I wanted to buy a donut machine. Now, I'm a millionaire . . . "_

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 28, 2016)

I see an artsy wood carving project there, the way it spirals, seems like you could make something neat out of it....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 28, 2016)

justallan said:


> I've wondered if an ultrasound or sonogram machine would work for that.
> I know you can buy attachments for the same machine used to preg test cows to grade meat with on a live animal. Hhhmmm!



 
X Ray of a burl plate

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 28, 2016)

http://titan.ijs.si/MRI/MRI_of_Wood.html





MRI of some wood....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 28, 2016)

and here's me undergoing an MRI....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 28, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> I see an artsy wood carving project there, the way it spirals, seems like you could make something neat out of it....


Totally agree, a wood carver I am not. That is one reason I am thinking of standing it on end on the mill and sawing cookies perhaps it would get the spiral into manageable pieces. I think I will have to wait a while to saw it as I don't have enough anchor seal on hand for the job. No one local carries it and it should not freeze so ordering it in Feb. would be risky.


----------

